# Alternative to snowchains?



## TehTDK (Jan 17, 2013)

I just stumbled over this video but perhaps some of you has seen it before, but it looks like a worthwhile alternative to running with snowchains. Sorry if its the wrong forum its posted in






But what do you think about it?


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

We have seen this over and over and over again bud. 

But if you want to spend a ton of money on something you will never use then sure. Useless for plowing.


----------



## andcon83 (Dec 10, 2005)

Well I haven't seen them yet. I agree, useless for plowing. Neat though. I only seen bolt on ones. I'd be worried they would fall off or something.


----------



## TehTDK (Jan 17, 2013)

How come they are useless for plowing?. They spread the weight too much to get proper traction to push a plow etc or is it something else.


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

There is that. Also what happens if something breaks on them? You need to waste time taking them off. Then lift all four into your truck which they look way to heavy to be done by one guy. Then take into account how much higher they raise the truck up, changing the attack angle of the blade.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

TehTDK;1582021 said:


> How come they are useless for plowing?. They spread the weight too much to get proper traction to push a plow etc or is it something else.


They probably won't work to good on "clean" pavement or concrete and I bet the kit is $12k or more. You could buy a lot of snow chains or studded tires for that.


----------



## TehTDK (Jan 17, 2013)

Mark13;1582324 said:


> They probably won't work to good on "clean" pavement or concrete and I bet the kit is $12k or more. You could buy a lot of snow chains or studded tires for that.


In the posted clip you actually see them running on straight pavement and they seem to be coming pretty well or better then I would suspect chains to do.


----------

